# How to shoot well, tips, new to guns



## mik3gun (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi all.
I have been going to the range to practice shooting. I am new to guns and I dont have any friends who can teach me some tips, and in the range shop they only told the basic four rules, how to reload the pistol.

I have been reading over internet and some times I get confuse cause some tacticals are for self defense, or practical shooting. I want to learn practical shooting, take some curses but for now I only go to the range(3 times only). For now I dont want to carry the gun with me.. only practice.

In some place I read you should put a feet forward , in other say dont put any feet forward.. close an eye.. dont close.... close both (hahah this last just kidding). I have read some FAQ, and there is so many theory. And it say practice and practice but it has to be a GOOD practice to improve.. and I dont want to be always in the range just shooting and maybe doing many mistakes...


I dont have any gun yet, I want to learn a litle first and then buy one.. any 9mm. glock,beretta, sig, m&p, I dont know yet, any I can use to practical shooting too.

Thanks

PD: sorry for my english , I dont write so much this.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Handgun Basics

Pistol Shooting Stance - eHow.com

Cornered Cat - Table of Contents

TODD JARRETT'S PRO TIPS ON SHOOTING USA


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Get a gun, clean it before you shoot it, practice, practice practice, See Cougars links they will all help. Have fun, practice some more but practice good form. Practice, on contrary to popular belief does not make perfect......perfect practice makes perfect.

Learn the grip, know where to put your trigger finger. If you can't shoot real good don't blame the gun figure out why you aren't shooting it accurately.

RCG


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Go online to NRA.org find the closest training course. You didn't list where you are so can't recommend any place for training. Learn the proper methods and practice those.


----------



## Seabee (May 11, 2010)

Join a Gun Club, most guys there are eager to help a new shooter.......


----------



## Dances with ladders (Sep 25, 2010)

*Muscle Memory*

I don't shoot much, but do pull out my snips at work all day long and after about 20 years can make exact cuts in split seconds without really thinking about it. 
Has anyone seen the TV show with the guy that shoots the double action revolver so fast he shot 2 bottles about 5 ft apart and it sounded like one shot? Amazing!


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Look for the NRA Basic Pistol course taught in your area. Find out how much time is spent on the range. Some places are on the range for several sessions, and some places only have one session. Here is a link of Todd Jarret on YouTube regarding the basics of pistol shooting.

YouTube - Todd Jarrett on pistol shooting.


----------

